# GF3 nicht 3D unter Linux

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Ich hab mal wieder in kleines Problem mit meinem Gentoo 1.4 System   :Rolling Eyes: 

Meine Geforce3 läuft zwar wunderbar unter Linux, aber leider ohne 3D Support. Jede 3D Anwendung beendet sich mit folgendem Fehler : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *** tuxracer error: Couldn't initialize video: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL (Success)
> 
> 

 

Das ist komisch, denn glxgears bescheinigt mir recht gute 3D Leistungen (auch wenn die Darstellung was ruckelt) : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 12852 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2570.400 FPS
> 
> 

 

Ich weiß , das klingt jetzt nach einem Newbieproblem, aber ich hab eigentlich alles gemacht was in der Hilfe steht :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge nvidia-glx
> 
> emerge nvidia-kernel
> ...

 

Das NvidiaLogo wird auch angezeigt wenn ich X starte, deshalb wundert es mich auch so dass 3D nicht klappt.

Danke für Eure Hilfe, bin echt am verzweifeln hier...

Schönen Abend noch   :Cool:  [/quote]

----------

## Lasker

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> load glx in der XF86Setup auskommentiert
> 
> 

 

Genau das dürfte dein Problem sein.

So muß es aussehen:

```

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "extmod"

```

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Danke für deine Antwort, leider ist meine Karte immer noch 2D  :Crying or Very sad: 

X läuft zwar weiterhin, viel bewirkt hat diese Zeile aber leider nicht viel.

Ich werd mir jetzt mal die Treiber von NVidia per Hand compilen, hoffentlich hilft das !

Wenn sonst noch einer was weiß, nur her damit  :Smile: 

----------

## Lasker

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> X läuft zwar weiterhin, viel bewirkt hat diese Zeile aber leider nicht viel.
> 
> Ich werd mir jetzt mal die Treiber von NVidia per Hand compilen, hoffentlich hilft das !

 

Ich bezweifle, dass das was bringt.

Es kann aber durchaus sein (wie ich erst neulich feststellen mußte), dass es Sinn macht, nochmal ein emerge nvidia-kernel

und nvidia-glx auszuführen: Mein Problem war, dass ich einfach keine AGP- Unterstützung hinbekam, obwohl ich damit noch

nie irgendwelche Probleme hatte. Nachdem ich dann so ziemlich alles ausprobiert hatte, was ich irgendwo darüber lesen

konnte, bemerkte ich, dass ich beim Compilieren des Kernels einfach nur vergessen hatte, MTRR Support zu aktivieren.

Prima, dachte ich, das wird's wohl gewesen sein! Ich also voller Hoffnung den Kernel neu compiliert. AGP: Pustekuchen.

Erst nachdem ich die Nvidia Treiber nochmal neu installiert hatte, war der Spuk vorbei und seit dem ist alles in Butter.

Seltsam, aber war.

Hast du opengl-update installiert und (als root) 'opengl-update nvidia' ausgeführt?

Falls nicht schon geschehen, die Seite hier ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert (allerdings nur Englisch und Französisch):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia_tsg.xml

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Du glaubst gar nicht wie oft ich den NVidia Kernel+Glx neu installiert habe  :Smile: 

Die Treiber von der NVidia Homepage haben auch nichts gebracht, auch eine Neuerstellung der XF86Config hat nicht geholfen ...

Was ist dieser MTTR Support von dem du geredet hast ? Würde es evtl. was bringen wenn ich den bei mir mal anschalten würde ?

[EDIT]

Wie zum  :Twisted Evil:  kann ich die XML Datei lesen ???

[/EDIT]

----------

## Lasker

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist dieser MTTR Support von dem du geredet hast ? Würde es evtl. was bringen wenn ich den bei mir mal anschalten würde ?
> 
> 

 

Aus 'make menuconfig':

```

On Intel P6 family processors (Pentium Pro, Pentium II and later) the Memory Type Range Registers (MTRRs)

may be used to control processor access to memory ranges.

This is most useful if you have a video (VGA) card on a PCI or AGP bus.

Enabling write-combining allows bus write transfers to be combined into a larger transfer before bursting over the PCI/AGP bus.

This can increase performance of image write operations 2.5 times or  more.

Saying Y here creates a /proc/mtrr file which may be used to manipulate your processor's MTRRs.

Typically the X server should use this.

```

Ob es dein Problem löst, weiß ich nicht.

Aber selbst wenn nicht, wirst du es spätestens brauchen, wenn du AGP Unterstützung aktivieren willst.

Falls du einen Standard Kernel benutzt, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich schon drin. Das kannst du überprüfen mit

```

cat /proc/mtrr

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie zum  kann ich die XML Datei lesen ???
> 
> 

 

Komm mir jetzt bloß nicht damit! XML ist böse, kommt direkt vom Teufel und hat glaub ich irgendwas mit T-shirts zu tun...   :Twisted Evil: 

Ne, im Ernst, falls du irgendwelche XML Konfigurations- Dateien meinst:

Ich höre immer wieder, dass die nicht dazu gedacht sind, daran rumzuschrauben, es sei denn, du weißt genau was du tust.

Mit anderen Worten: Tu's nicht!  :Wink: 

----------

## Headhunter123

Ich hab meinen Kernel mal mit MTRR kompiled : Immer noch kein Erfolg   :Neutral: 

----------

## Lasker

Poste mal deine Ausgabe von glxinfo (als user ausführen).

----------

## Headhunter123

jojo ~ $ glxinfo.

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_ARB_multisample

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce3/PCI/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 1.3.1 NVIDIA 31.23

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample,

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_S3_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_weighting, GL_HP_occlusion_test,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_evaluators, GL_NV_fence,

    GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,

    GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_register_combiners,

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x27 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x28 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x29 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x2a 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x2e 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x2f 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x30 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

----------

## Lasker

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> snip output von glxinfo.
> 
> 

 

Also ich kann da nix verkehrtes erkennen und so aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich mal fast behaupten: Dein Problem ist gar keins!

Zumindest kein generelles Problem mit Opengl und 3D- Hardware Support, wofür auch deine guten Werte bei glxgears sprechen.

Das kann sich eigentlich nur um eine ganz dumme Kleinigkeit handeln, irgend ein fehlender Link oder sowas in der Art.

Du schriebst am Anfang: "Jede 3D Anwendung beendet sich mit folgendem Fehler"

Welche Anwendungen sind denn das?

1.) Wenn du lsmod (als root) aufrufst, siehst du da einen Eintrag "NVdriver"?

2.) Schau mal in die log- Datei /var/log/Xfree86.0.log

Gibt es da irgendwelche Zeilen, die mit (WW) oder (EE) beginnen?

Wenn ja, lass die entsprechenden Zeilen mal rüberwachsen.

Wenn 1.) ja und 2.) nein, was ich sehr vermute, denn sonst dürfte eigentlich deine glxinfo nicht so aussehen,

könnte ich höchstens noch einen Blick in deine XF86Config (unter /etc/X11) werfen und sehen, ob sich da was verdächtiges zeigt.

Ansonsten fällt mir dazu jetzt auch nichts mehr ein...

Ach so: Hast du, nachdem du den Kernel mit MTRR Support neu compiliert hast, nochmal emerge nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx ausgeführt (und den Rechner neu gestartet)?

----------

## Lasker

Noch was (zufällig gerade entdeckt):

Unter /etc/env.d die Datei 09opengl, die nur einen Pfad Eintrag enthält.

Bei mir lautet der: LDPATH=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

Hast du das?

----------

## Headhunter123

MMh, ich hab den nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel wieder ne emerged, neu gebootet, der Pfad ist auch korrekt...

Soll ich mal die ganze Logdatei posten ??

Cu & danke für Eure Hilfe bisher

----------

## Lasker

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> MMh, ich hab den nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel wieder ne emerged, neu gebootet, der Pfad ist auch korrekt...
> 
> Soll ich mal die ganze Logdatei posten ??
> 
> 

 

Falls du mit "die ganze Logdatei" die Xfree86.0.log meinst, nein.

Nur die Zeilen (falls vorhanden) die mit (WW) oder (EE) beginnen. Das sind alle WWarnungen und EErrors.

Hast du beim Kernel compilieren auch alles richtig gemacht? Das BzImage von /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot nach /boot kopiert?

Ist /usr/src/linux auch ein Link auf deine aktuellen Kernel sourcen?

Der Link muß nicht nur vorhanden sein, weil die Nvidia Treiber den brauchen sondern auch auf die richtigen

Quellen verweisen, falls du mehrere hast.

Außerdem wäre es hilfreich, du würdest erst mal meine Fragen weiter oben beantworten.

----------

## Headhunter123

Here it goes  :Cool: 

EEs gibts keine !

```

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefonts/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefonts/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Probed monitor is 320x240 mm, using Displaysize 364x273 mm

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage

```

----------

## Lasker

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EEs gibts keine !
> 
> 

 

Schon mal gut.  :Smile: 

```

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefonts/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefonts/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

```

Die beiden Warnungen haben höchstwahrscheinlich nicht direkt was mit deinem Problem zu tun. Allerdings verdächtig:

Das sind nämlich Default Pfade, die, vorausgesetzt bei der Installation von XFree ist alles glatt gegangen, weder

gesetzt noch verändert werden müssen. Schau mal nach, ob die Pfade tatsächlich nicht existieren.

```

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

```

Hier muß ich raten: Entweder du hast kein "/dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)" (genauso sieht die Zeile aus, falls du make menuconfig zum Kernel compilieren benutzt) im Kernel aktiviert oder aber die Zeile

"tmpfs                   /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0" in der /etc/fstab ist auskommentiert. Sieh mal nach...

Auf jeden Fall empfehle ich dir, die Seite hier mal anzusehen: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/build.xml#doc_chap14

Auch wenn du dir sicher sein solltest, wie man einen Kernel compiliert, gibt es doch einige Besonderheiten für gentoo zu beachten.

Vor allem das Feld 'Warning' gut durchlesen.

```

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Probed monitor is 320x240 mm, using Displaysize 364x273 mm

```

Das hier wäre mein Nr.1 Kandidat für dein spezielles Problem.

Könnte es sein, dass du nach der Installation von xfree kein xf86config ausgeführt hast, stattdessen

irgendeine Beispiel- XF86Config nach /etc/X11 kopiert und dann von Hand editiert hast?

Lass mal sehen, wie deine Screen Sections aussehen (/etc/X11/XF86Config) 

```

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage

```

Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Vor kurzem hatte ich das gleiche Problem:

Ich brauchte nur die Nvidia Treiber noch mal neu installieren - aber das hast du ja schon.

Hat mit deinem OpenGL Problem aber nichts zu tun. Vielleicht sogar ein Folgefehler...

Du hast doch den AGP Port im Bios aktiviert, oder?

Du schreibst ganz am Anfang: "Jede 3D Anwendung beendet sich mit folgendem Fehler..."

Welche (außer tuxracer) sind das denn noch? Ich frage deshalb, weil es mich immer noch stutzig macht, dass glxgears

anscheinend mit OpenGL Unterstützung läuft...

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi ! 

Danke für deine Antwort !

>>>>WW font dirs fehlen

>>Schau mal nach, ob die Pfade tatsächlich nicht existieren.

Die gibts tatsächlich nicht  :Wink: 

>>>>(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or >>>>directory)

>>Hier muß ich raten: Entweder du hast kein "/dev file system >>support (EXPERIMENTAL)

Den Support hab ich an, sonst kommt schon beim booten von Gentoo eine Fehlermeldung !

>>(genauso sieht die Zeile aus, falls du make menuconfig zum >>Kernel compilieren benutzt) im Kernel aktiviert oder aber die >>Zeile

>>"tmpfs                   /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                >>0 0" in der /etc/fstab ist auskommentiert. Sieh mal nach...

auch diese Zeile existiert bei mir ! ohne Kommentarzeichen #

>>Auf jeden Fall empfehle ich dir, die Seite hier mal anzusehen: 

>>http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/build.xml#doc_chap14

Wie öffne ich die xml Datei  :Smile:  ??

>>>>(WW) NVIDIA(0): Probed monitor is 320x240 mm, using >>>>Displaysize 364x273 mm

>>Das hier wäre mein Nr.1 Kandidat für dein spezielles Problem.

Ich hab tatsächlich ne XF86Config Datei von einem Freund genommen und verändert. Diese Datei hab ich aber auch nur genommen weil ich dachte die würde mein Problem beheben. Will heißen : Schon bevor ich die Datei ersetzt hatte lief 3D net

>>Lass mal sehen, wie deine Screen Sections aussehen

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier  "standard-screen"

        Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

        Monitor     "video7"

        DefaultDepth 16

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1024x768"

                ViewPort        0 0

        EndSubsection

EndSection

```

>>>>(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage

>>Du hast doch den AGP Port im Bios aktiviert, oder?

Klar, unter Windoze klappt 3D auch. Unter Gentoo 1.2 lief es auch .

>>Du schreibst ganz am Anfang: "Jede 3D Anwendung beendet >>sich mit folgendem Fehler..."

>>Welche (außer tuxracer) sind das denn noch? 

Da war noch ein Dungeon Spiel, kann mich an den Namen aber nicht mehr erinnern. Gleicher Fehler  :Sad: 

Was für andere 3D Games gibts noch die ich mir emergen kann ?

>>Ich frage deshalb, weil es mich immer noch stutzig macht, >>dass glxgears anscheinend mit OpenGL Unterstützung läuft...

Mich wundert das auch. Zumal ich wohl der einzige bin der dieses Problem hat. Selbst die Suchenfunktion und Google hat nix ergeben...

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schonmal für deine Hilfe 

Schönen Abend noch  :Smile: 

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Kleines Update : Ich hab mir den Kernel neu compiled (mit der r10 Version der gentoo sources).

Zwar klappt 3D immer nocht nicht, ich habe dafür ein anderes Problem.

Bei emerge nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel kommt folgender Fehler :

```

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.3123-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line -86, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Weiß einer was das ist ??

----------

